# Moving with Dogs



## Tahoe2Greece (Apr 4, 2011)

My husband and I are looking to move to Greece with our two large dogs (60 & 80 lbs.). We plan on living on one of the many islands, but not sure where yet. 

Here are some of the questions we have, but any and all advice about living and moving with dogs in Greece would be much appreciated.

What is the quarantine process and period?

What are the best places to live with dogs? They love to swim, run, and play.

Are there good vets in case anything happens?

What kinds of food can we expect to find and what are the costs?

What other costs relating to dogs do we not know about?

Anything we should be aware of?

Thank you very much for any of your input.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello there is no quarantine process. You need to ask your vet in USA for a pet passport.
Until you know where you are going , no one can tell about vets in Greece. It will vary from place to place
A 20 kilograme bag of dry food should be less than 20 €
A word of caution. Be carefull when out with your dogs. Greeks lay down poisons etc to kill dogs.
Before proceeding , I suggest you look at the cost involved in transporting your dogs.It is very, very expensive


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

*Moving with dogs*

We have found on the whole the locals are not keen on dogs. Most local dogs are kept outside on a chain. When we walk ours we get a wide berth and children are pulled away from us, such a shame.

Also for six months of the year dogs are banned from beaches so they won't be able to swim.

Think very very carefully before you bring large dogs to Greece.

We have found excellent vets working out of their own surgeries and also pet shops.


----------



## Tahoe2Greece (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for your response. 

Where do you live or have you lived in Greece?

Have you found some places that are better than others?

Which months are dogs not allowed at the beaches? Do you know if it is all beaches?

Have you had any trouble with the poison that people say are left out for the stray dogs?

Thank you very much for all your help everyone! Keep it coming.


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

*Moving with dogs*

Dogs not allowed on beaches May to October which is fair.

If you are thinking of renting you may find it almost impossible to do so with two dogs unless you are keeping them chained outside.

I have experience of the poisoning, have lost one pet to it. I also know others who have lost a pet or just managed to save it by rushing to vet.


----------



## Tahoe2Greece (Apr 4, 2011)

tpebop said:


> Hello there is no quarantine process. You need to ask your vet in USA for a pet passport.
> Until you know where you are going , no one can tell about vets in Greece. It will vary from place to place
> A 20 kilograme bag of dry food should be less than 20 €
> A word of caution. Be carefull when out with your dogs. Greeks lay down poisons etc to kill dogs.
> Before proceeding , I suggest you look at the cost involved in transporting your dogs.It is very, very expensive


Thank you for your response and advice. 

I think the poison is what worries me the most. Do you have a dog yourself or close friends with dogs? What do you or they do to help prevent the dog from eating the poison? Do you know what the poison typically is? I would like to research it to know what to look for and what to do if they ingest it

Also, does Rhodes not allow dogs from May to October like Crete?

I read somewhere that some breeds of dogs are not allowed in Greece. Do you know if this is true and/or what breeds?

Thank you again. Your posts have been very helpful.


----------



## Tahoe2Greece (Apr 4, 2011)

torba said:


> Dogs not allowed on beaches May to October which is fair.
> 
> If you are thinking of renting you may find it almost impossible to do so with two dogs unless you are keeping them chained outside.
> 
> I have experience of the poisoning, have lost one pet to it. I also know others who have lost a pet or just managed to save it by rushing to vet.


Thank you again.

I'm very sorry to hear that you lost a pet. 

Do you happen to know what types of poison is typically used? I would like to research it.

Do you still own a dog? Do you wish that you didn't or do you think it is worth it even with the difficulties?

Thank you again.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

We have friends who have dogs. One dog did get poisioned.
So now dogs are kept under VERY STRICT control. Its not just poisions that are used. Things like meat balls are left embedded with ground glass.
I have not heard about dogs not being allowed on beaches. It is considerate not to take dogs on tourist beaches. There are miles & miles of deserted beaches where dogs could be taken for a run.Always the risk even there from poision however.
I dont know about some dog breeds not being allowed in Greece


----------



## joolieskoolie (Feb 20, 2010)

I moved to Crete 2 years ago and live in a small agricultural village. The neighbours were surprised to see me walking a dog on a lead but now think he is a great dog and two of the ladies in the village now also have pet dogs (with collars!). People are afraid of being bitten, however, attitudes to dogs are changing and children are taught to care for and respect animals aspart of their school curriculum. 
My dog has the free run of our garden and I make sure I keep him on a lead if there is any possibility of meeting sheep. I also have two cats who roam and so far no problems with poison. 
We have an excellent vet - fees are about 15 Euros for a simple treatment e.g. emptying anal glands,and drugs are not too expensive. I recently took my dog to the vet as he had eaten some bones given to him at our local taverna and he was bleeding slightly from his rear end. Examination and treatment came to 30 Euros.
I found good quality cat and dog food expensive ( Pro plan) so now feed my dog on cheaper quality food (but still good) for about 8 Euros for 5 kilos, although you can buy cheaper.
We do not tend to take our dog to the beach at all in the summer as the weather/sand is too hot although you can usually find remote beaches where it would be ok in the evening - remembering ofcourse to pick up any excrement.
I love having a dog in Greece - and would say go ahead and bring them. If you don't you will probably end up with a stray or two anyway!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

On the topic of poisons, PLEASE all dog lovers go to the local vet and buy an anti poisons injection "kit". This must be administered FAST, you may have less than 15 minutes to save a dogs life. The "kit" needs to be the correct dosage for the dog (by size of dog). Never a year has gone by since I heard of one of my friends dogs ingesting poisons, the last time was only TWO weeks ago........
My "dogs" web site will give you more info....
click below
Rosie-Dog


----------



## Tahoe2Greece (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you joolieskoolie for the great advice and good experiences.



joolieskoolie said:


> I moved to Crete 2 years ago and live in a small agricultural village. The neighbours were surprised to see me walking a dog on a lead but now think he is a great dog and two of the ladies in the village now also have pet dogs (with collars!). People are afraid of being bitten, however, attitudes to dogs are changing and children are taught to care for and respect animals aspart of their school curriculum.
> My dog has the free run of our garden and I make sure I keep him on a lead if there is any possibility of meeting sheep. I also have two cats who roam and so far no problems with poison.
> We have an excellent vet - fees are about 15 Euros for a simple treatment e.g. emptying anal glands,and drugs are not too expensive. I recently took my dog to the vet as he had eaten some bones given to him at our local taverna and he was bleeding slightly from his rear end. Examination and treatment came to 30 Euros.
> I found good quality cat and dog food expensive ( Pro plan) so now feed my dog on cheaper quality food (but still good) for about 8 Euros for 5 kilos, although you can buy cheaper.
> ...


----------

